# BestDanio selection for newly cycled tank



## Kaz2374 (Jun 29, 2013)

Hi

I have a cycled Juwel Rio 125 tank ph 7.4 ammonia nitrite and nitrate levels are all tested and are currently at 0 we are thinking of Zebra Danios, Pearl Danios or Red Bee Shrimp for the first stock, what would be the best option for this as we have come to a standstill on the decision and would like some advice from more experienced Aquariumists


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Hello!

What size tank did you say it was again?


----------



## Kaz2374 (Jun 29, 2013)

tank is 125L


----------

